# פםל



## Löwenfrau

Hello!

I just need to check if I have found the correct letters to a Hebrew word mentioned in this text (I have this text printed, and also found it on the Internet, the trouble is that on the Internet the Hebrew word has been substituted by [...]. I have to translate this text and maintain the Hebrew word in the original, but, knowing nothing of Hebrew, I have just tried to find the equivalent letters to those I have in my printed text):


"Das hebräische Wort, das überall steht, פםל, wird von Fürst erklärt: »_Bild_, das entweder aus Holz geschnitzt oder aus Stein gemeißelt ist, seltener von einem _Gußbilde_.« Daß die Bedeutung sich mit dem Fortschreiten der Technik wandelte, daß das Wort zuerst Schnitzerei, dann Erzguß bezeichnete, kann natürlich nicht auffallen; _Feder_ bedeutet jetzt ganz vulgär die Metallfeder; und am Ende hat _Skulptur_, das jetzt jedes plastische Werk bedeutet, die gleiche Entwicklung durchgemacht. Ich wollte auch hier auf die merkwürdig stetige Reihe von Lehnübersetzungen hinweisen: [...], _chôneuton_, _Götze;_ wenigstens scheint mir sicher, daß Luther, im letzten der zitierten Beispiele, da er sculptile et conflatile mit _Götze_ oder _gegossen Bild_ übersetzte, ausdrücklich auf die Gleichheit der beiden Ausdrücke hinweisen wollte. Und mir ist gewiß, daß wir es da nicht bloß mit einer gelehrten Volksetymologie zu tun haben, daß _Götze_ doch nur eine dritte Lehnübersetzung des Bibelwortes für _Bildnis_ ist." http://www.zeno.org/Mauthner-1923/A/Gott 

In English: the word means image or idol. My question is if you recognize my attempt as a valid Hebrew word with this meaning... ?

I appreciate a lot in advance!


----------



## trigel

The correct spelling is פ*ס*ל (vocalized, פֶּסֶל _pésel_).


----------



## Löwenfrau

Thanks a lot for answering, trigel.


----------



## fdb

You know (I trust) that there is a facsimile version of Mauthner's book, where all the Greek and Hebrew words show up correctly.

https://archive.org/details/WrterbuchDerPhilosophieBd11910


----------



## Löwenfrau

There is, fdb, but, since it is in pdf version, I can't copy the words... And my problem was identifying them in the code that I have in my word program...


----------



## Codinome Shlomo

Caso algum dia tu precises de ajuda nesse quesito novamente: a letra _mem sofit_ (ם) só pode aparecer no fim da palavra. Se não está no fim, então tu provavelmente confundiste com a letra _samekh_ (ס).

The letter _mem sofit _(ם) may only appear in the end of the word. If it is not in the end, then it probably is the letter _samekh_ (ס).


----------



## Löwenfrau

Codinome Shlomo said:


> Caso algum dia tu precises de ajuda nesse quesito novamente: a letra _mem sofit_ (ם) só pode aparecer no fim da palavra. Se não está no fim, então tu provavelmente confundiste com a letra _samekh_ (ס).
> 
> The letter _mem sofit _(ם) may only appear in the end of the word. If it is not in the end, then it probably is the letter _samekh_ (ס).



Thanks for the remark, CS. I just got a little confused because Hebrew ending is the opposite of the usual ending. By end of the word you actually mean the Hebrew end, is that correct? (So, the end that appears at the beginning of the word when we read it from left to the right?)


----------



## origumi

Löwenfrau said:


> I just got a little confused because Hebrew ending is the opposite of the usual ending. By end of the word you actually mean the Hebrew end, is that correct? (So, the end that appears at the beginning of the word when we read it from left to the right?)


I'm afraid you confused Hebrew and Australian, where the feet are up and the head is down. 

Ending is whatever comes last according to the Hebrew word and letter order, right to left.


----------



## Löwenfrau

origumi said:


> I'm afraid you confused Hebrew and Australian, where the feet are up and the head is down.
> 
> Ending is whatever comes last according to the Hebrew word and letter order, right to left.



Yes, sure... I was thinking "rigth to left" but said "left to right"...


----------

